# CNYOS Annual Auction



## cnycharles (May 3, 2012)

This sunday may 6th the central ny orchid society will have it's annual spring auction of vendor donated orchids and supplies, at 2pm at the st. augustine's church in baldwinsville, ny. Directions and info can be found at http://www.cnyos.org . We have some new donors this year, including slippertalk members! Some interesting things... (just don't come and bid against me  )

Anyone can attend and bid; just a good idea to get there early and register for a bidding number


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2012)

We have a tournament that day. If you have my phone # text me about anything really cool and a price, thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (May 3, 2012)

my phone doesn't have texting ability (can receive but not send). we will have a list in a day or so; if there is something that someone is really interested in, they could give me a max bidding limit and I could bid for them (unless it's something i'm bidding on, then I might accidentally forget for a few minutes  ) I might have the list by tonight and could post it here


----------



## cnycharles (May 4, 2012)

Here is the preliminary auction list. There are one or two vendors' plants that aren't here as they will be picked up at an open house tomorrow afternoon and brought directly to the auction on the next day/sunday. I did a spelling check, but there may be a few that I didn't know and need fixing. If anyone really really has to have one of these plants, let me know and I can bid on it for you; just let me know which one and your highest bid. .. don't expect any help for bidding on the yellow disa uniflora :ninja:

Check out the list of Neofinetias! I have no idea if the spelling for those varieties is correct, however :rollhappy: If you know the correct spelling for some of the neo names or know what they are, please post corrections here, thanks!

I took off the names of the people/vendors who donated each group, as I didn't know/ask if it was okay to publicly post their names. Some donators were private citizens and some are known here

Cynorkis fastigiata
Den. kingianum
Masdevallia floribunda
Pleurothallis palliolata
Stelis species mini (Brazil)


Zootrophion atropurpureum “Adam”
Holcoglossum wangii
Masdevallia Angel Fling
Osmoglossum pulchellum
Dimerandra stenopetala
Dracula lotax
Pleurothallis stricta


Onc. maculatum
Anguloa tuckeri
Laelia purpurata v. carnea
Onc. maduroi
Acineta superba
Holcoglossum kimballianum
Ascocentrum pumilum
Holcoglossum wangii


Rstp. antennifera ‘Brick Red’
Rstp. antennifera var. punteada [IN FLOWER]
Masd. cosmia [IN FLOWER]
Rstp. brachypus
Rstp. tsubotae


B. ambrosia
Cirr. Short Changed
Denclm magnum
Max. uncata
Bulb. Crown Point
Max. Sharp
Max. Embre
Cycnodes Wine Delight ‘JEM’
Denclm cobbianum
Bulb. cocoinum
Sigmatostalix radicans
Catasetum Boltii (tenebrosum X Burnt Sugar)
(Paph. Supersuk ‘Eureka’ X Paph Raisin Pie “Hsinying’) X sibling
Paph. hainanense X Paph. wolterianum
Denclm tenellum
Pot. Little Fortune #15


Ascf. Kaori (Ascf. Cherry Blossom ‘Orchid Classic’ X Neo. falcata v. Amani ‘Classic White Giant’)
Neofinetia falcata ‘Kinroukaku’ – golden leaves [IN BUD]
Neofinetia falcata ‘Kisyuryuku’ (is this Kisyusekko or Kisyu Ryokufu ?)
Neofinetia falcata 'Hoshi Guruma' [IN BUD]
Neofinetia falcata ‘Amharibem’ (Awaharibeni ?)
Neofinetia falcata ‘Otaka Maru’ [IN BUD]
Neofinetia falcata ‘Orihime’
Neofinetia falcata ‘Risshiden’- white
Neofinetia falcata ‘Shojyo’ – pink
Neofinetia falcate ‘Hakuun’ [IN BUD]


Diplocaulobium aratriferum
Masdevallia Sunset Jaguar ‘Psychedelic Sunset’ HCC/AOS
Masdevallia Sunset Jaguar ‘Regal Cat’ AM/AOS
Dendrobium (obtusisepalum x constrictum)
Dendrochilum wenzelii
Porroglossum echidna ‘Spike’


Disa Uniflora 
Calanthe Kozu hybrid #4
Calanthe Kozu hybrid #6
Disa uniflora Rainbow X California Gold
Coelogyne moreana ‘Brockhurst’
Coelogyne cristata
Dendrobium Delicatum
Masdevallia coriacea
Masdevallia mystica
Pleurothallis palliolata
Den. kingianum (Yond’s red X Kennedy) [IN FLOWER}
Den. kingianum ‘Kirrawee’ [IN FLOWER]
Masdevallia barleana
Arpophyllum alpinum
5 Silver Bookmarks (very nice, not orchidy but doesn't matter  )

Paph (fowliei X henryanum)
Paph barbigerum AQ/AOS
Paph Wossner Zwerg (barbigerum X helenae)
Paph Magic Lantern (micranthum “War Eagle’ HCC/AOS X delenatii “Deerwood’ AM/AOS
Paph Vanda M Pearman (bellatulum X delenatii var dunkel)


3 Aircone Pots, 6, 5, 3" square (clear)
2 plastic square pots, 6 + 5"
OrchidMix Orchid Pure Water Fertilizer 1 lb. 12-6-13 7Ca 2Mg jar
Hobby Bag General Purpose Mix, coconut husk based
Hobby Bag Paph Mix
(2) Phal Mix fir based
General Purpose Mix, fir based
Milt., Onc. Odont Mix, fir based
Seedling and Dendrobium mix Coconut husk chip based
5 x 5 x 8 Band Pot tall square pot where
bottom is a plastic 't', can put mesh in bottom
4 steel flower spike stakes w/2 plastic butterfly clips
Round plastic pots; 8.5, 6.5" wide and shallower, 6" + 4" deeper
Clear round plastic pots, 6" wide format, 6 and 5" tall format
6" and 3" round plastic mesh pots


Paph. sukhakulii species (‘Sheila’ x ‘Los Osos’ AM/AOS)
Coelogyne nitida
Paph. appletonianum species (‘Moment’ x ‘Kopua Ben’)
Paph. Gowerianum ‘Nik’ x Paph. lawrenceanum ‘Chilton’ [IN BUD]
Paph. Hsinying Citron ‘#7’ x Paph. Hsinying Dress ‘#1’ [IN BUD/FLOWER]
Maxillaria richii

First Ray's Orchids
5 bottles 'Solo' fertilizer and Kelpak solution 
https://www.firstrays.com/cgi/cart/...uct=Chemicals!Nutrition&pid=201&keywords=solo

come join the fun this sunday afternoon!


----------



## Ray (May 4, 2012)

I donated 5 bottles of Solo, too.


----------



## cnycharles (May 4, 2012)

Okay, Thank You very much Ray!

* - we did receive the 5 bottles of Solo, just didn't get on the list I received

also new additions

Marlow Orchids

Doritis champorensis (white)
Tuberolabium kotoense 'Hsinying' x sib
Dendrobium chrysopterum (obtsusisepalum) x sib
Dendrobium laevifolium 'Red' x sib
Dendrobium convolutum 'WK' x self
Dendrobium trantuanii x sib
Dendrobium aggregatum 'Green Elf' x Dendrobium aggregatum 'Yellow Velvet'
(Howeara) Leomesezia Lava Burst 'Puanani' AM/AOS
Epc. Rene Marques 'Tyler'
Coelogyne merrillii 'Hayna' CHM/AOS
Slc.(now Cattlianthe) Jewel Box 'Scheherazade' AM/AOS

Krum Sotirov
Cattleya maxima
Cattleya Caribbean ‘Orange Bowl’ – in bloom
Cattleya gloedeniana (old Laelia)
Cattleya Mini Jen
Phalaenopsis unknown hybrid in bloom


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2012)

just wanted to mention that we had a very nice auction, and had some very nice plants donated to us this year, and the bidders didn't seem to be too inhibited by the economy. I ended up with two 'yellow' plants; a disa uniflora yellow ($24) and a neofinetia falcata with mostly yellow leaves ($42). I would have bid on a few slippers, though most of our members are more keen on them so they get bid up quite a bit. I would have bid on a very nice seedling paph micranthum x delenatii where both parents were awarded, but someone else was very determined to own that plant - plant plus a few others by the way were donated by paphreek/ross hella - thanks ross!

our auction donors were:

Marlow Orchids
Asuka Orchids
J+L Orchids
First Ray's Orchids
Mountain Orchids
Piping Rock Orchids
Deerwood Orchids
Andy's Orchids
Robert's Flower Supply
Duane Erdmann
Krum Sotirov
Oak Hill Orchids
New World Orchids
Carolina Orchids

I just wanted to mention that I know that it is difficult for vendors to support clubs with auctions that are asking for donations/support with the economy the way that it is, so I just wanted to thank any and all vendors and individuals who supported us this year and in the past, we are all very grateful, and I hope that anyone reading this will go and buy things from these vendors!

thanks again,
charles
cnyos program chair vp etc


----------

